# looks like leech, with legs DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! what is it?



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

ok, found what looks like a leech, seemed to have small "suckers" on each end, it had a rounder head or body, and when it moved had a skinny "tail" BUT it had what looked like little legs underneath the round part, AND in the bucket we had little pond snails and it grabbed one and had it gripped with its legs. i would say when it was roundish, it was about 1/2 inch and when streched out with "tail" it was about an inch. width when round ws just shy 1/2 inch it was flat mostly, and was kinda light greyish see through, but not completely see through.... PLEASE what is this, and how do i get rid off it. it definately looked like a large parasite of some sort, never saw one attached to fish. and i found it in my bucket after vaccuuming rocks. found in a tank that housed platys and guppies, i admit i over feed this tank to rapidly reproduce the malasian trumpet snails in there (i sell them) (dont worry, keep the water quality awesome with regular water changes and vaccuuming) any ways should i put in coppersafe, thats what the little ma and pop store here suggested. (he is smart, and in it for the love of it not profit) wtf is this though, sorry i dont have a pic. oh also i killed it with scalding water, died flat and roundish, not streched out, and had 2 dots in the middle upper part of "head" underneath.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like it might be argulus--fish louse.

Check out this article with picture and see if it fits: 
http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Disease/Argulus.htm

Might want to do a search for argulus for more info and pics as I've seen them look slightly different from the one in the picture of this particular article. Really does sound like that's what it is.

One of the creepiest things our beloved fish get if not THE creepiest.

Good luck, post back with additional questions and concerns.

Robin


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

k thats gotta be it, never have seen on fish lucky i guess.... im using coppersafe, good? also im kinda trippin, i NEVER have problems and now it looks like ick on my fish, but i noticed only a few spots on some fish yesterday, and it hasnt got worse, plus i have a sterilizer running so i dont know how thats possible, BUT the thing is, i see this stuff that looks exactly like ich on the fish, also on fake plastic plants and decore, and rocks..... well thats just impossible if its ich, s0o0o0o0o0o what the heck is this? im putting copper in there too


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

help looks like large ich on my severum, i have a uv and put in coppersafe this morning, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------

